# Names for white poodles male or female



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have always looked at different dog names. I like unique/original. I know there are so many out there....

I thought it be nice to get a thread going on this

I like Gunter, Ava, Daisy, Gracie & Polar. 

What are some of your favs?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

If I ever get a white standard, I'm going to name her Galinda...keeping with the Wicked theme lol XD

oh and a Red or Apricot girl would be named Nessarose

((thats me the super fan of Wicked >.> ))


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Are you adding a little white boy or girl to your pack????

My favourite is Mitchell of course  

For the white theme:
I really like Polar, Frost, Ivory

Names in general:
Piper, Hooligan, Jaxon, Gulliver


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Kieth: LOL I would love you forever if you had three girls named after Wicked. That would be totally amazing. 

Ooh I love brainstorming names. I have all sorts of names lined up for my future dogs.  By breed, too!! 

Boys: 
I like classy Shakespeare names. The character names are probably the only things I like about his writings.  
Connor
Charlie (those two aren't too unique, but they are favs of mine)
Darshan 
Ramsey 
Key 

I've come across some real pretty unique names for girls. I don't usually think about girl names as much, but here are some I've heard and liked: 
Ada
Ascha (either "ah-sh-a" or "ash-a") 
Genevieve 
Sundance


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

My white girl is named Daphne. I like Piper a lot! Very cute. Some of the other names I was considering were Maggie and Amelia.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I have one white his name is Polar


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Our white girl will either be Georgette, Gigi, or Genevieve.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Great names! Polar and Genevieve are nice.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Since I am keeping a girl from my current litter by Lola and Cole, I have talked to one of my clients who are waiting for a puppy from this bunch and she came up with a wonderful name (I think) since I asked her to let me know what names she likes for whites.

I will register the white pick of litter female I am keeping out of my current litter as;

Ormar Vision In White 

call name : Candace (means white) and Candi for short.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I like that! Very nice. Ora means white in Hebrew  or light, I should add.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie:

Ora is my Israeli name. Aurora is my birth name, shortened when we lived in Israel before emigrating to Canada 40 yrs. ago.

My mom is Catholic French from France, my dad is a Roumanian Jew..

I am definitely a mix.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Littleknitwit said:


> My white girl is named Daphne. I like Piper a lot! Very cute. Some of the other names I was considering were Maggie and Amelia.


Love the name Daphne like the super feminin spoo in Look whos talking too. She is the reason i wanted to get a spoo .


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Kieth: LOL I would love you forever if you had three girls named after Wicked. That would be totally amazing.
> 
> I like classy Shakespeare names. The character names are probably the only things I like about his writings.


oh its gonnna happen 
but probably not for a LONG time seeing as my next spoo is going to be a boy 

and...I second the names of Shakespearean characters but I find his writing to contrived...especially his quotes about sarcasm v.v;


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> oh its gonnna happen
> but probably not for a LONG time seeing as my next spoo is going to be a boy
> 
> and...I second the names of Shakespearean characters but I find his writing to contrived...especially his quotes about sarcasm v.v;


You could always name him Fiyero or Boq!  Hahah, it would be so hard to watch the play if you had several dogs named after them though. It's like when I watch Lost now, it always feels weird when people are like "Desmond!!" my first thought is to my poodle, not the actual character. xD 

Ugh, I totally agree. I can't stand him.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Birdie said:


> You could always name him Fiyero or Boq!  Hahah, it would be so hard to watch the play if you had several dogs named after them though. It's like when I watch Lost now, it always feels weird when people are like "Desmond!!" my first thought is to my poodle, not the actual character. xD
> 
> Ugh, I totally agree. I can't stand him.


YOU CAN READ MY MINDDSSSSSS
I was thinking if my spoo boy is black I was going to name him Fiyero, but I don't know what I'll name him if hes not black XD

and its hard reading the book, because when Elphaba is talking in the book, I'm thinking of my poodle speaking to Galinda XDDD


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Hahah!! xD 
Dude Fiyero would be a great name for a confident, handsome black spoo. I imagine Boq as a more calm, timid pup, it would be good on an apricot or red.  

pff, I have such a weird image in my head of your Elphie talking to Galinda now. Hahaha


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Littleknitwit said:


> My white girl is named Daphne. I like Piper a lot! Very cute. Some of the other names I was considering were Maggie and Amelia.


Ohh I like Piper too, good one! And Amelia is nice too.


----------



## Alaric (May 5, 2010)

If you're a fan of Tolkien at all, consider Nimiel (for a girl) or Nimion (for a boy). In Tolkien's Elvish language "nim" means "snow".

For a girl, some pretty names meaning "white" include Bianca (Italian), Bronwen (Welsh), Candida (Latin/Spanish) or Fiona (Gaelic).

For a boy I like the Irish name Finnigan.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Dior is a nice name for a female.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I like Blanca or Artica... 

My dreams for a white poodle will continue for at least a few more years....


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Alaric said:


> If you're a fan of Tolkien at all, consider Nimiel (for a girl) or Nimion (for a boy). In Tolkien's Elvish language "nim" means "snow".
> 
> For a girl, some pretty names meaning "white" include Bianca (Italian), Bronwen (Welsh), Candida (Latin/Spanish) *or Fiona (Gaelic).*For a boy I like the Irish name Finnigan.


Allaric:
You have changed my mind re: Candi.. I LOVE your suggestion FIONA... 
My girl's name will be Fiona... lovely name. Thanks


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Olie:
> 
> Ora is my Israeli name. Aurora is my birth name, shortened when we lived in Israel before emigrating to Canada 40 yrs. ago.
> 
> ...


I think Aurora is a beautiful name Ora! I've always loved it. 
-----------------------------------------------------------
If i ever had an ice white poodle i would most probably call her Tundra. I've always loved that name. If i come across names i love then i write them down for future use


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> If i ever had an ice white poodle i would most probably call her Tundra.


LOL than Taiga might work also  perhaps ???


----------



## stephanielauger (Aug 30, 2010)

I like Fiona! What a great name... If (when) we get another SP I'm thinking Octavius for a male or Portia for a female... Since August sounds rather roman...

Names are tough! Seems like half the dogs here in Charleston are named either Cooper or Sullivan... I named my chi Diva, then realized that so did everyone else! She's really not a diva though, she's quite a timid little thing... My pom is Jax, usually drawn out to Jackson or even Jackson Latrie if he in real trouble, which is normal for him!


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

I have a feeling no one else is going to like this name, but if we end up with a girl poodle, I will more than likely name her Georgiana and it will be Georgie for short. I absolutely love this name, and would totally name a little girl Georgiana; however, my husband doesn't like the name at all (for a child- he loves the idea for a puppy name- go figure). I figure if I were to give the name to a pup, it would be just as good, and then I would be less likely to try to give my child the same name (in theory, at least).  


For boys I like Tucker and Jake. 

Generally speaking though, I prefer to wait until I meet a puppy to name it, as I find spending time with them usually lends itself to a good name (over the summer I fostered a dapple mini daschund for a bit, and he ended up being Thomas. :rolffleyes: When I told my friend she was horrified that I would name a dog that- and then she met him and agreed that it was just the perfect name for him ).

I've also accidentally done this to our new barn manager's sheltie. His name is Kyle, and for some reason I think of him as a Luke- half the time I can't remember his name, because every time I try to talk about him or to him, I think of him as Luke!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been really happy with the names we have picked out for our dogs. I've never met another Sagan, Vega or Dodger and i've only ever met one other Pandora who was also a German Shepherd!

Other names I like Cliche for a girl...Cashus for a boy...Pyrrha was a roommates dog and i always liked that name as well. Pronounced Pier-uh)


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

murieics said:


> *I have a feeling no one else is going to like this name, but if we end up with a girl poodle, I will more than likely name her Georgiana and it will be Georgie for short.
> 
> 
> This is a lovely name.. I have a poodle I bred named Georgianne and Georgie for short. She lives in Thousand Oaks, California. 9 years old.
> ...


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

my next poodle on my list will be a white female std..... i wanted to call her trixie but i not sure now... i might choose something a bt more flash... ooooh i like flash lol .... but thats kinda manly...


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Avilanche My trainer has a dog named that and I love it though if I get another standard poodle it will be called cricket LOL as in hops all the time


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

murieics said:


> i have a feeling no one else is going to like this name, but if we end up with a girl poodle, i will more than likely name her georgiana and it will be georgie for short. I absolutely love this name,


love it! A lot


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

I'm glad to see I'm not alone in liking that name! I'm a sucker for all things old fashioned..


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i think they are all beautiful. i named my brown girl jessie because of the meaning which is "God's gift" and she has definitely been a gift. i just think a name should have a connection to something special either meaning, memory, or experience.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I also like Georgiana. My grandmother's name was Giorgia (Italian spelling), and I have a first cousin of my dad's generation of that name (with the American spelling), and it is my sister's middle name. It is not very common now, but I like it.

It's so interesting how people name their dogs. I like names for dogs that are fairly short, easy to pronounce and spell, easy to call, and like you said, Jessie's mom, have a link to meaning, memory or experience.

Sometimes dogs seem to name themselves by their behavior, sometimes we dog-parents just like the sound of a name, sometimes it's a bit of both.

I read in a dog-naming book someplace that you should not name a dog something beginning with an "S" sound, as in nature, that "sssttt" kind of noise is what a snake makes, and a dog will instinctively NOT want to come to that sound. Has anyone else heard that, or found it to be true in experience?

It seems to me that "Casey," with that middle S sound, might have been a bit difficult for my Casey to learn at first. He did seem a bit reluctant on his recall training for a while - he would just stand and wag his tail, hesitating to actually come towards us. "Pippin" and "Bounder," with those strong plosives in front, both responded when called by those names very quickly.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> I read in a dog-naming book someplace that you should not name a dog something beginning with an "S" sound, as in nature, that "sssttt" kind of noise is what a snake makes, and a dog will instinctively NOT want to come to that sound. Has anyone else heard that, or found it to be true in experience?


I read it on many occasions and just to be on the safe side, I will choose the name without letter "S" anywhere inside if it LOL


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

:doh:I wish I had read that bit of advice BEFORE I gave Casey his name!!

Oh well, he got over it and comes very well now. We call him "Case" as much as we do "Casey." Or "Hey Handsome" - he doesn't seem to have any trouble with the "s" in "handsome" because usually that means a treat is coming!

Certainly there have been plenty of dogs named "Sparky," "Sassy," "Sampson," and the like; no shortage of dog-appropriate "S" names, so I wondered how true that naming warning was.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL , I have no idea if there is any real researcher behind the "theory" LOL

It is often mentioned in books related to dog training and behavior :noidea:

Yes, a TON of dogs have names with "s" sound (including ones with "c" that is pronounced as "s" ) Maybe it only makes a difference with dogs that are very shy and submissive to begin with :rolffleyes: so that extra "ssssss" -ing can be intimidating to them ...hmmmm... I really do not know : ) 

I have a spoo in my neighborhood named Kassie, and she definitely has no problems with her "s" : ))) 

*meh... who knows ; )))


----------

